# Babooshka's first CC - Manchester Show



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Had a fab day out with the girls, Krissy got Res Grand and Babooshka won her first CC in her first adult show. And two futher firsts in side classes, well done Babs x

Was also very nice to meet up with Sharon and Rex, well done to you both on your first show, hope to meet up again soon xx


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Very well done! Those rosettes look great


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

What a superb day well done to you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great results there :thumbup: Well done


----------

